# Generator? PTO or self contained?



## meddac (Nov 21, 2008)

I have been going back in forth in my mind which generator to buy for power outages or longterm use. I have a small kubota diesel tractor and have been looking at PTO generators which generally run about a thousand dollars for 7-10KW size. I also am looking at other gasoline gensets for about the same price with yamaha or upper end motors for the same price. Advantages with the tractor is it runs year round no maintenence but I keep very little diesel fuel on hand. Gas set is quieter (not really an issue on 20+ acres) I have tons of gasoline on hand with classic cars and 3 daily driver trucks/cars so 100 gallons always available and no wear on the tractor. Anyone else out there make a choice between the two? Thanks


----------



## Forerunner (Mar 23, 2007)

The tractor will outlast any mass merchandizer gasoline engine on the market.
Diesel is far more fuel efficient and maintenance free.
Diesel will store much better (longer) than gasoline.
For what it's worth, diesels convert easier to alternative liquid fuels and are suitable for wood gas and methane.
Lastly, you will have far better luck finding a more industrial scale _copper_ wound pto genset than you ever will among the junk sold to consumers today.


----------



## coehorn (Jul 29, 2009)

I recommend the PTO-genny. Just lay in few 55-gallon drums of diesel. 

The Kubota reputation for being bulletproof is well deserved. It will most likely be there when you need it. Also, if we hit a bad patch or TEOTWAWKI, you can also run the Kubota on straight-waste-oil, waste oil blends or biodiesel. We've been doing this with our 1961 Massey Ferguson 35 tractor.

I have a Honda standalone genny and stored fuel, but when I run thru my fuel supplies, it's no longer useful unless I can find hi-grade alcohol.


----------



## 7.62mmFMJ (Nov 19, 2008)

I agree with forerunner and coehorn.

The quality of the PTO generator is 10 times the quality of the packaged generator.

The Kubota will outlast 10 commercial gas engines.

You already have the Kubota.

I am currently installing a Winco 25KW PTO generator


----------



## DaleK (Sep 23, 2004)

Keep in mind that when you're running a PTO generator, you REALLY need to stay close to the recommended intervals on oil/filter changes, and running a generator can really eat up the hours. You'll want to keep plenty of oil and filters around.


----------



## texican (Oct 4, 2003)

I'd go with the pto... your diesel tractor is paid for, and like the others have already said, it'll outlast any gas mass marketed genny.

Diesel is easier to store, and a heckuva lot safer to store than gas. You can get off road diesel and it's at least 40c/gallon (least here in Texas) cheaper than diesel at the pump.

Keep extra filters.

Without stored diesel, your Kubota tractor won't work... so I'd definitely be adding at least a barrel to the preps. I keep at least two barrels on hand.

Your gas run vehicles, even with storage, would soon be boat anchors, if the system ended. At least with diesel, more bulk storage is around, and like forerunner said, you 'can' make biodiesel, or run it off straight veg oil or other home brewed fuels.


----------



## WisJim (Jan 14, 2004)

The fewer engines to maintain the better. Even if you don't use the Kubota much, it is going to be maintained better and therefore start when you need it, compared to a generator with its own engine that you only start in an emergency.


----------



## PrairieOaks (Jan 22, 2009)

I agree about the diesel but just a thought and what we have done. Bought a Miller Bobcat welder which gives us both the generator and portable welder in one unit. These units run for hours on job sites, uses gas but we also have 7.3 KV of PV panels therefore not totally tied to the generator for electricity. The down side of using the PTO is you will be running your tractor at PTO rpms, basicly full power and your fuel useage could be high. As always, no one 'right' answer.


----------



## Henry (Mar 1, 2006)

We have been using a diesel gen for years. I use to use a PTO but got a diesel gen so that my tractor was always available. I agree that diesel is the way to go but if you have the finances I would spring for a quality slow speed diesel gen. My fire pumps are diesel also. As has been stated diesel fuel keeps for years and is much safer to store. 
We now have a hydro system but the diesel is still an important backup.

This is only based on the idea that you have significant generation needs. For small [under 4 kw] I would just get a Honda inverter gen seeing as you have all that gas storage.


----------

